

How Chromium validates email addresses entered in input fields with type=“email” - michaelmcmillan
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/codesearch#chromium/src/components/autofill/core/browser/validation.cc&q=email%20validation&sq=package:chromium&type=cs&l=130

======
ljk
why do they use "k" as prefix for the _kEmailPattern_ variable?

~~~
michaelmcmillan
Good question. I'm not sure. Seems like there is already a constant called
emailPattern. Don't know enough C++ to know if they would be conflicting
though:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/codesearch#search/&q=Emai...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/codesearch#search/&q=EmailPattern&sq=package:chromium&type=cs)

